# The Office Finale - 5/16/2013



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Very happy Michael Scott was there. It was a very subdued appearance but I thought it was well done. It was fairly obvious when Jim said he couldn't be best man.

As an overall finale it was at ok.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

I liked it.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I haven't watched an episode this season, so I was a bit lost of the parts I watched. Which was kind of nice in its own right.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Dwight: Michael, I can't believe you came!
Michael: That's what she said! 

...why is Erin so ...ahem...dim...when her parents are Ed Begley and Joan Cusack? 

Phyllis fattening up her new desk mate...

Nice wrap-up to Jim and Pam...,...nice of Dwight to fire them so they can get a severance....

Creed....wtf???? As usual....


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah Michael had hardly no speaking parts but. He definitely got the best line!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

That was a great finale!

So many of the flashback scenes I did not remember even though I don't think I missed any episodes.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

So, Pam DID decide to let Jim peruse Athlead. Errr.. I mean Athleap.

Moving to Austin.



When Jim was telling Dwight he couldn't be Best Mensch, you just knew it was gonna be Michael.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Michael had the best reappearance. His confessional was really funny as well.

Just awesome that most of the characters got their "happily ever afters." I was a little afraid that Kevin was going to end up with the baby. 

Pretty satisfying end to the series.

I enjoyed the retrospective as well.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I enjoyed it. Ryan's baby was the cutest smiliest baby ever! Glad to see he and Kelly haven't changed.

It was funny that everyone brought cats as wedding gifts.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I call seasons five through nine mostly terrible, and feel that they fed, vampirically, on the strength of the first four (especially season two). The Jim and Pam relationship was ruined as Jim slowly lost his charm and New Pam locked his masculinity away in some dark basement where she, no doubt, descended on still dark nights to torture and taunt it.

Minor characters that should have remained minor characters were promoted to the Major-Minors (and some to the Majors) where their once razor-sharp personalities were dulled into blunt objects. 

But, it is a testament to the strength of those first 70 episodes or so that a lot of people hung around till the bitter-sweet end. I was one.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I enjoyed the retrospective quite a bit, and felt that the series ender was sweet and pretty dignified.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

BradJW said:


> Very happy Michael Scott was there. It was a very subdued appearance but I thought it was well done.


When Jim said, "Best Prank Ever", the first thing that came to my mind was that he - well, the show - had just pranked the viewers after all of the "Steve Carell won't be in the final" talk.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

*Welcome back, Devon!*

Suddenly, I feel nostalgic over my bobble head collection and my visit to Scranton a couple years ago.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I have to admit that it got dusty in here when Jim said, "Best prank ever".

I thought that it was good finale to the series and everyone of the majors had their moment.

Although I did wonder how Dwigt had Toby fired.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I never watched The Office until last November and since then I've watched every episode so many things are fresh. I've enjoyed the last few seasons close to as much as the earlier one's.

I thought this was a good send off, as said it was understated, but I really don't know how else a show like this could end.

Funny that Creed was outed as being in Grass Roots.

The blond receptionist (?) in the office was Don Johnson's daughter !!! :0


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> ... The blond receptionist (?) in the office was Don Johnson's daughter !!! :0


And Pam's realtor was Michael Scott's former girlfriend (and Steve Carrell's wife).


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> The blond receptionist (?) in the office was Don Johnson's daughter !!! :0


I knew her as the Kate in Ben and Kate but never knew she was Don Johnson's daughter.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I never realized Scranton had so many palm trees. 

I think Toby was the only one who didn't have a happy ending.


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

What was the music that played during the wedding ceremony? It *almost* sounded like the theme to _The Office (UK)_. Am I nuts?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Azlen said:


> I knew her as the Kate in Ben and Kate but never knew she was Don Johnson's daughter.


Don Johnson and Melanie Griffith.

I thought it was a nice touch that like the other background characters who became main characters during the run of the show (Phyllis, Angela, Oscar, Creed), her character's name was her real name, Dakota.

Also, she was the accountant who replaced Kevin (she couldn't figure out the one character that kept appearing on the books, which turned out to be Kevin's made-up number).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

sonnik said:


> What was the music that played during the wedding ceremony? It *almost* sounded like the theme to The Office (UK). Am I nuts?


When they were walking up the aisle, it was a version of "Sweet Child O' Mine." Not sure about during the actual ceremony.

Excellent finale. The last three episodes were all excellent. Makes you wonder what happened to the writers over the last few years if they still had the chips to pull this off.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> When Jim said, "Best Prank Ever", the first thing that came to my mind was that he - well, the show - had just pranked the viewers after all of the "Steve Carell won't be in the final" talk.


Indeed. And it was quite the pleasant shock because I was convinced that it was not going to happen. Well done!!!!


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

The best Michael Scott line was actually delivered by Pam. Something about Michael having so many pictures of his kids that he needed 2 phones. Both with service. Good thing they have a family plan. 

You could just envision Michael saying it.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

From the retrospective: thought it was great that iTunes saved the show. :up:

I too enjoyed the finale and thought Carell's appearance was just right.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Great ending to what IMO was a great show overall.Very nice wrap ups for everyone. I too got a bit misty eyed during some moments of the show, it will be missed.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I call seasons five through nine mostly terrible, and feel that they fed, vampirically, on the strength of the first four (especially season two). The Jim and Pam relationship was ruined as Jim slowly lost his charm and New Pam locked his masculinity away in some dark basement where she, no doubt, descended on still dark nights to torture and taunt it.
> 
> Minor characters that should have remained minor characters were promoted to the Major-Minors (and some to the Majors) where their once razor-sharp personalities were dulled into blunt objects.
> 
> But, it is a testament to the strength of those first 70 episodes or so that a lot of people hung around till the bitter-sweet end. I was one.


Wow. I concur completely.

There were a couple of gems after season 4. Michael's proposal stands out.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Great finale night! Retrospective was good, though Carell was noticeably absent. Did I miss it, or was there not a single mention of or clip of James Spader/Robert California? No Packer, either.

The finale was great. The Jim/Pam wrapup was a bit predictable, but good. I had myself convinced that Michael would be there, so the minute Jim said he couldn't be best man* I knew it was Michael. Would have been nice to see Holly with him.



*Yes, I know he wasn't called "best man" but I can't remember precisely what the exact phrase was.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Didn't watch the show, but I saw that OneRepublic mentioned that "I Lived" was played... maybe that's the song you are thinking of?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I guess I was the only one who didn't see the Michael Scott reveal coming. I thought Jim was trying to step aside for Mose.

Regarding Erin's birth parents.... I vaguely recall that it was strongly implied that Phyllis might have been Erin's mother. Did they ever resolve that (I mean, _before_ the finale )?


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

I guess it was just driving me crazy that I couldn't place that tune right away.

It was kind of cool seeing Creed pick up the guitar at the end. 

By the way, I think there was a "deleted scene" from an early season where the Office mates realized Creed was part of the Grass Roots.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Creed with the big long beard, sitting in the audience for the panel was funny.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

busyba said:


> I guess I was the only one who didn't see the Michael Scott reveal coming. I thought Jim was trying to step aside for Mose.
> 
> Regarding Erin's birth parents.... I vaguely recall that it was strongly implied that Phyllis might have been Erin's mother. Did they ever resolve that (I mean, _before_ the finale )?


Yes. The same season that was hinted at I think. They did a confessional together saying they did a paternity test and Phyllis wasn't her mom.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

I dont' remember if this made it in the show, but here's a scene from the Booze Cruise episode where Creed talks about his time in the Grass Roots.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

sonnik said:


> By the way, I think there was a "deleted scene" from an early season where the Office mates realized Creed was part of the Grass Roots.


I think there was a reveal about the Grass Roots in a "confessional" with Creed, but not to the other coworkers.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

busyba said:


> I guess I was the only one who didn't see the Michael Scott reveal coming. I thought Jim was trying to step aside for Mose.


I thought the same thing. I am glad I didn't know or did not anticipate the reveal. It made it all the more sweet when it happened.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm pretty sure the song Creed is singing on the karaoke machine in the first Christmas episode (the one with the teapot/Yankee swap) is a Grass Roots song too. It's only a second or two.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Will NBC rerun this soon? I know it's prolly on their Web site, but I'd like to record it...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Will NBC rerun this soon? I know it's prolly on their Web site, but I'd like to record it...


I would guess probably never, at least in the form that it aired last night, due to it's considerably extended episode length.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I would guess probably never, at least in the form that it aired last night, due to it's considerably extended episode length.


I'm sure that's right but with their crappy ratings maybe they should show it every night for a week.


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

The song at the end is a Creed Bratton original, as well


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I didn't see Michael coming either (that's what she said). I kind of thought Moze but he's also younger so I didn't know who it would be.

Creed is 70 !!!!!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm not really sad it's over, but I AM rather sad the Dwight character is done.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I was a little underwhelmed by the finale. It seemed to dissipate into nothing...


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

I liked that the audience at the panel asked many of the same questions of Pam that have been posted here.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

I really enjoyed the finale ( really the last couple of 1 hour eps were solid). Nice to see Michael Scott again...great prank


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

Was there any good reason for Athleap to move to Austin? Austin isn't exactly a hot-bed of sports. A decent college is there but no pro teams. It seems pretty random. Did they ever mention anything else about Austin that would make it a good place to locate? I wonder if some writer went there on vacation and thought it was a cool place, because it doesn't make sense from an agent perspective.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> I was a little underwhelmed by the finale. It seemed to dissipate into nothing...


What would you have liked to see. Given the disaster of some other shows I thought they kept it just about right.



warrenn said:


> Was there any good reason for Athleap to move to Austin? Austin isn't exactly a hot-bed of sports. A decent college is there but no pro teams. It seems pretty random. Did they ever mention anything else about Austin that would make it a good place to locate? I wonder if some writer went there on vacation and thought it was a cool place, because it doesn't make sense from an agent perspective.


What difference does it make to the story ?

I will also be sad not to see more if Dwight. Those test screenings were great where John K said he was REALLY annoying him.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> What would you have liked to see. Given the disaster of some other shows I thought they kept it just about right.


Not sure. I enjoyed the content for most of the episode but the last few minutes felt weird and unresolved.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> What difference does it make to the story ? (Re: Austin)


Because it stands out as a bad location for an athlete agency. It'd be like if they said they were relocating to Key West. I was wondering if it was some sort of inside joke or something. I don't recall them ever mentioning anything about Austin before. So I was wondering why they picked that location versus a city where there actually are professional athletes (LA, NY, Boston, etc). It seems like a Michael Scott decision where he would relocate to a city he liked even though it would be totally impractical from a business standpoint.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

warrenn said:


> Because it stands out as a bad location for an athlete agency. It'd be like if they said they were relocating to Key West. I was wondering if it was some sort of inside joke or something. I don't recall them ever mentioning anything about Austin before. So I was wondering why they picked that location versus a city where there actually are professional athletes (LA, NY, Boston, etc). It seems like a Michael Scott decision where he would relocate to a city he liked even though it would be totally impractical from a business standpoint.


Houston and Dallas are both about halfway in the middle. Didnt they say something about merging with a company down there too?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

warrenn said:


> Was there any good reason for Athleap to move to Austin? Austin isn't exactly a hot-bed of sports. A decent college is there but no pro teams. It seems pretty random. Did they ever mention anything else about Austin that would make it a good place to locate? I wonder if some writer went there on vacation and thought it was a cool place, because it doesn't make sense from an agent perspective.


It is completely irrelevant. The point was that they were moving from Philly and further away from Scranton, so Pam & Jim had to quit D&M. BTW, why do you suppose D&M was in Scranton? It was just a place. No biggie. The show has wrapped.


----------



## max99 (May 23, 2004)

Test said:


> I liked that the audience at the panel asked many of the same questions of Pam that have been posted here.


The person asking the Pam questions wasn't an actor, but ran an Office fansite.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

sonnik said:


> What was the music that played during the wedding ceremony? It *almost* sounded like the theme to _The Office (UK)_. Am I nuts?


I'm pretty sure it was 'Sweet Child O'Mine' by Guns 'n Roses. Dwight is definitely a metal fan, as evidenced by the music played for their first dance.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

It was.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

warrenn said:


> Was there any good reason for Athleap to move to Austin? Austin isn't exactly a hot-bed of sports. A decent college is there but no pro teams. It seems pretty random. Did they ever mention anything else about Austin that would make it a good place to locate? I wonder if some writer went there on vacation and thought it was a cool place, because it doesn't make sense from an agent perspective.


As someone else said, AthLead merged with some other company, so presumably that company was already based in Austin. Perhaps this other company does more than just athlete representation, so the location of their corp. headquarters with relation to pro sports cities isn't an issue.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TheDewAddict said:


> I'm pretty sure it was 'Sweet Child O'Mine' by Guns 'n Roses. Dwight is definitely a metal fan, as evidenced by the music played for their first dance.





JohnB1000 said:


> It was.


Do you guys have me on ignore?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

warrenn said:


> Was there any good reason for Athleap to move to Austin? Austin isn't exactly a hot-bed of sports. A decent college is there but no pro teams. It seems pretty random. Did they ever mention anything else about Austin that would make it a good place to locate?


I found it slightly odd too since their is no pro sports teams there. Sure, Texas has several, but Austin doesn't. It IS Central to Dallas and Houston and San Antonio, where all the pro teams are. But whatever. Why there? They mentioned a few things. Good live music. Good night life. it's funky and weird. Tacos. Oh, and the BBQ. The BBQ. Oh my.... The BBQ.

I loves me some Austin. I bet Pam and Jim will like it a lot too.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

max99 said:


> The person asking the Pam questions wasn't an actor, but ran an Office fansite.


VERY Cool!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I wanted to know if Toby or Creed were the real Scranton Strangler.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Then there was the picture of every one under the mural at the end. Someone said "only people who work in the office".

of course, I think almost every one there worked on the show.


----------



## TiMo Tim (Jul 20, 2001)

DougF said:


> Did I miss it, or was there not a single mention of or clip of James Spader/Robert California?


Something my wife was happy about.

I enjoyed the finale-- especially Creed's part.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I thought it was very well done.

I loved Ryan and Kelly's ending and glad to see Nellie get a baby.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Then there was the picture of every one under the mural at the end. Someone said "only people who work in the office".
> 
> of course, I think almost every one there worked on the show.


Pam said it ... and it was my favorite scene, next to Michael's appearance (I had no idea).


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I saw the Booze Cruise ep, but I didn't remember Creed rockin' out or his confessional. I found out about him being in the Grass Roots independently.

It was so funny, because it seemed like something he would make up, but it was all completely true.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Really enjoyed it, and thought it had a lot of nice little touches.

I was, however, disappointed that Kevin didn't make a single appearance in the retrospective show before hand.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

0ne of the best finales ever IMHO.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

robojerk said:


> I wanted to know if Toby or Creed were the real Scranton Strangler.


I still think it was Toby.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

robojerk said:


> I wanted to know if Toby or Creed were the real Scranton Strangler.





rifleman69 said:


> I still think it was Toby.


It should have been Gabe! Everything pointed to him and no one liked him anyway.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

robojerk said:


> I wanted to know if Toby or Creed were the real Scranton Strangler.





rifleman69 said:


> I still think it was Toby.


How does that work when the man who was convicted for the crimes of the Scranton Strangler attempted to strangle Toby?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

JYoung said:


> How does that work when the man who was convicted for the crimes of the Scranton Strangler attempted to strangle Toby?


Toby confessed to him that he was really the strangler.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I loved it. Perfectly done.

Michael Scott showing up - oh my - I was in tears and yelling at the tv.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Do you guys have me on ignore?


Yes


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Test said:


> Toby confessed to him that he was really the strangler.


Why would Toby confess to him if he really was the Strangler?

Why hasn't anyone been investigating him?
(There's been no mention of it. In fact, there's been no mention of the Strangler since that episode.)


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I loved it and thought it was darn near perfect.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

So who was the character that appeared in the most episodes of The Office but did not appear in the finale? Gabe?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> So who was the character that appeared in the most episodes of The Office but did not appear in the finale? Gabe?


My guess would be Jan.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

According to IMDB, Gabe was in more episodes than Jan.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DougF said:


> My guess would be Jan.


I just looked it up. IMDb says Gabe was in 51 episodes and Jan was in 42. I think everyone with more episodes than Gabe was in the finale.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

DevdogAZ said:


> I just looked it up. IMDb says Gabe was in 51 episodes and Jan was in 42. I think everyone with more episodes than Gabe was in the finale.


If Gabe is the character with the most appearances who wasn't in the finale, then that's a pretty good argument that everyone who should have been in the finale was.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

JYoung said:


> Why would Toby confess to him if he really was the Strangler?
> 
> Why hasn't anyone been investigating him?
> (There's been no mention of it. In fact, there's been no mention of the Strangler since that episode.)


Because they dropped the storyline. The prison answer (where no cameras could go) tied it up in their eyes. Anyway, I thought that the Strangler stopped strangling when Toby went to Costa Rica for awhile, and this was before Gabe showed up. I guess we'll just never know!


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

DougF said:


> According to IMDB, Gabe was in more episodes than Jan.


Gabe and Jan might have been in more episodes, but I think that Rashida Jones's Karen was the most relevant character who wasn't referenced in the finale (and I'm not sure that she was even mentioned in the retrospective, come to think of it).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

3D said:


> Gabe and Jan might have been in more episodes, but I think that Rashida Jones's Karen was the most relevant character who wasn't referenced in the finale (and I'm not sure that she was even mentioned in the retrospective, come to think of it).


I saw a brief glimpse of her in a flashback. Probably in the retrospective. Can't remember.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I saw a brief glimpse of her in a flashback. Probably in the retrospective. Can't remember.


She was in the background with Andy and the jello, right after Tuna started.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Having watched EVERY episode over the last few months Karen never crossed my mind. Gabe did, as did Holly, Jan and Packer, though I also completely forgot about Robert California


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Episode counts for some of the more prominent recurring characters that weren't in the finale:

Gabe - 51
Jan - 42
Roy - 31
Karen - 26
Robert California - 25
Bob Vance, Vance Refrigeration - 25
Holly - 17
Packer - 15


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

What about the black guy who, as I recall, was the guy from Corporate for a while? All the girls were flirting with him. I guess he didn't last very long.

Weird that Bob Vance was in 25 episodes.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Tracy said:


> What about the black guy who, as I recall, was the guy from Corporate for a while? All the girls were flirting with him. I guess he didn't last very long.
> 
> Weird that Bob Vance was in 25 episodes.


Charles Miner (played by Idris Elba, who was Stringer Bell in The Wire) was only in 7 episodes.

Bob Vance was in the background with Phyllis a lot, but rarely ever said anything. I'll bet if they had an episode count with speaking parts, his number wouldn't be nearly so high.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Episode counts for some of the more prominent recurring characters that weren't in the finale:
> 
> Gabe - 51
> Jan - 42
> ...


Can't believe Gabe was in that many episodes. Bob Vance wasn't in it? Would have sworn I saw him with Phyllis at the wedding or in the warehouse big reveal.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I think Bob Vance, Vance Refrigeration, was in the finale at the wedding.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)




----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

OK, I was wrong. Yet another example of Bob Vance being in an episode without speaking.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

rifleman69 said:


> Because they dropped the storyline. The prison answer (where no cameras could go) tied it up in their eyes. Anyway, I thought that the Strangler stopped strangling when Toby went to Costa Rica for awhile, and this was before Gabe showed up. I guess we'll just never know!


The Scranton strangler was the guy who was in jail. That was settled when Toby went to tell him he thought that the strangler was innocent and the strangler tried to strangle Toby.

Great finale.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> I also completely forgot about Robert California


Something good to be said about selective memory.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Id have to go back and watch it again but I think Bob Vance was in a couple of other scenes as well.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Fahtrim said:


> The Scranton strangler was the guy who was in jail. That was settled when Toby went to tell him he thought that the strangler was innocent and the strangler tried to strangle Toby.


I don't think that the producers ever intended for Toby to be the Scranton Strangler and were caught by surprise by some fans speculation that it was Toby.

So they wrote the prison sequence to show that he wasn't the Strangler.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

JYoung said:


> I don't think that the producers ever intended for Toby to be the Scranton Strangler and were caught by surprise by some fans speculation that it was Toby.
> 
> So they wrote the prison sequence to show that he wasn't the Strangler.


I don't think anyone meant it to be Toby either, but I do believe there was some intention of making the SS a bigger story line (as in it being Gabe). Toby/Paul Lieberstein was the showrunner and head writer up until the last season so I don't think he would do that to his own character.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

I liked the finale... I liked this season in general more than the last few - I think the plot device of the documentary airing was the perfect way to fill the season. There was way more 'fourth wall' destruction going on than in any previous year, and I thought that was a cool touch. I also thought it was great to have the finale pick up a year down the line with everyone regrouping for Dwight's wedding and a panel about the documentary. 

I read a lot of comments that people didn't like how syrupy the ending was, with just about everyone getting the happiest of happy endings. I can't argue that because it's pretty much what happened. Erin found her parents, Jim got his dream job back, Dwight and Angela are married, Andy found fame in his breakdown and got a job at Cornell, Michael has a family, Oscar running for the senate, etc... They even found a way to conveniently have Nelly end up with a baby, lol. 

But whatever, it's essentially a sitcom. I don't want my sitcoms to end with someone getting murdered or having their house burned down or getting kidnapped. Sitcoms are escapism, so they don't have to get all Joss Whedon on our asses all the time. It was definitely a little saccharine, but it's all good. 

I liked the retrospective as well. As a huge TV fan, I love behind the scenes stuff like that. I wish every show would do that all the time. E! used to have a show that chronicled the making of a series (I think they did Party of Five back in the day) and i always liked seeing how the show came to be, etc. Good stuff in this one.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

mrdazzo7 said:


> E! used to have a show that chronicled the making of a series (I think they did Party of Five back in the day) and i always liked seeing how the show came to be, etc. Good stuff in this one.


I love Vi Hart videos, and I love the Vi Hart video of How to Make a Video about How to Make a Video about How to Make ...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I liked it a lot. It wasn't hilarious, but was a nice ending.

I had expected most of the people here to not like it, though I can't remember why I was thinking that. Most of the others in this thread really liked it.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Listening to that Vi video is like listening to nails on a chalk board. It and the video were pretty darn annoying.


----------



## remington24601 (Jan 29, 2013)

Alfer said:


> Listening to that Vi video is like listening to nails on a chalk board. It and the video were pretty darn annoying.


Strange, she has exactly the opposite effect on me in every one of her videos I've seen.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

That was an excellent finale. I thought this season was generally pretty good. I liked the nods to the past, especially "Dunder Mifflin, this is Pam." 

It seems they've essentially erased Season 8 from the record books. Very little in the way of discussion, clips, etc. of that season during the retrospective.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Jim and Pam > Sam and Diane


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

GoPackGo said:


> Jim and Pam > Sam and Diane


Jim and Pam < Dave and Maddie.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

mdougie said:


> Jim and Pam < Dave and Maddie.


Who the heck are Dave and Maddie?


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

aindik said:


> It seems they've essentially erased Season 8 from the record books. Very little in the way of discussion, clips, etc. of that season during the retrospective.


True. I wonder why they kept Nellie around for the last season? She added nothing to the show and didn't have much of a history at DM.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Anubys said:


> Who the heck are Dave and Maddie?


"Moonlighting" I presume.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mdougie said:


> Jim and Pam < Dave and Maddie.


Jim and Pam >>>>> Dave and Maddie


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

markymark_ctown said:


> "Moonlighting" I presume.


Bingo


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

TonyD79 said:


> Jim and Pam >>>>> Dave and Maddie


Not even close.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mdougie said:


> Not even close.


You are right. I didn't put enough arrows in it.

Jim and Pam >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Dave and Maddie

I absolutely loathed Moonlighting. Hated the characters. Hated the acting. Horrible show.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

TonyD79 said:


> You are right. I didn't put enough arrows in it.
> 
> Jim and Pam >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Dave and Maddie
> 
> I absolutely loathed Moonlighting. Hated the characters. Hated the acting. Horrible show.


What?

I like the office but as a couple Jim and Pam are not as good as Dave and Maddie or even Mork and Mindy.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

markymark_ctown said:


> True. I wonder why they kept Nellie around for the last season? She added nothing to the show and didn't have much of a history at DM.


I dont know.. she acted as a spoil to Dwight a couple of times. I really liked her this season. They toned down the craziness quite a bit.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

KungFuCow said:


> I dont know.. she acted as a spoil to Dwight a couple of times. I really liked her this season. They toned down the craziness quite a bit.


Nellie fit into the cast pretty well once they made her an ensemble player as I knew she would. Was Katherine Tate doing any writing? She is more than just an actress. She had her own skit show in England that she largely wrote.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mdougie said:


> What?
> 
> I like the office but as a couple Jim and Pam are not as good as Dave and Maddie or even Mork and Mindy.


It would seem that a many people liked Jim and Pam just fine as a couple. I will bet they endure a lot longer than Dave and Maddie (who people here had to look up to see who you were talking about...never hear them mentioned at all since the show went off the air).

To a great extent, The Office was the story of Jim and Pam.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Pam paints a mural in the warehouse but only has office employees (i.e. no warehouse employees).


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

A well-deserved egging.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

TonyD79 said:


> It would seem that a many people liked Jim and Pam just fine as a couple. I will bet they endure a lot longer than Dave and Maddie (who people here had to look up to see who you were talking about...never hear them mentioned at all since the show went off the air).
> 
> To a great extent, The Office was the story of Jim and Pam.


I agree I in large part the Jim and Pam show. My wife only watched for them. I mean I think she planned our Jim and Pam wedding event as much as our actual wedding.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Pam paints a mural in the warehouse but only has office employees (i.e. no warehouse employees).


I guess that was payback for defacing her first one.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that was Vitamin String Quartet's cover of "Sweet Child o' Mine"... you should see their discography. They've recorded quartet versions of just about everything.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamin_String_Quartet


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mdougie said:


> I agree I in large part the Jim and Pam show. My wife only watched for them. I mean I think she planned our Jim and Pam wedding event as much as our actual wedding.


That's funny.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

(I may have said this before) It really would be interesting if we ever heard Ricky Gervais' real opinion of the U.S. version of "The Office". IIRC, he's said that he makes $50K/episode, so for that he's presumably overjoyed.

But the U.S. version was totally a "happy ending" show.. which I like, being American and all (I could swear I've heard him or others say that's an American cliche).

Some of you that have only seen the U.S. version should watch the original. They're actually quite different after the first couple of eps.

(I say this as someone who likes the U.S. version better, BTW.)


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

It's been a while since I've seen the UK version, but I seem to remember thinking that Gervais sold out his own show when he gave David Brent some sort of nonsense redemptive happy ending. I wondered if he was jealous that Brent was less popular than Tim and Dawn.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Finally caught up.

I thought the finale was terrific. The show has always had a lot of heart, so I thought it was very consistent to give everyone a happy send-off. Loved seeing Michael again, although I figured it out right when Jim said he could no longer be the Bestest Mensch. It got real dusty in my family room at that point, and many points thereafter.

"I feel like all of my kids grew up, and then married each other. It's every parent's dream!"


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I too finally watched this. The last few episodes were greatness. Glad they ended it the right way. :up::up:


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I just watched the finale. I stopped watching during the original run about 1/3 of the way into season 8. I was just doing a rewatch on Netflix and bailed mid season 6 - I wanted nothing to do with reliving Sabre, Robert California, etc. but I decided to watch some of the last season and it was actually pretty good! I thought it was settled back into being more like it was in early seasons, though clearly not as good. Andy was amusing as boss, the new guys were great especially Dwight Jr., Nellie ending up being well used and funny.

I can only imagine the conversations on this board and others about how awful Pam was and I'm glad I didn't read it real time. Because she was totally justified. I hate that the writers wrote her into that situation. Pam and Jim having problems was really uncomfortable, but them making up a few episodes before the end was so great. 

I thought the finale hit all the right notes. They brought everyone back and I loved that so many had their confessional moments to wrap things up nicely. It was also appropriate that they ended on a party in the office. 

Such a great show. Yeah, it had some bad seasons, but these characters were so great and the stories so often so human. 

Oh, I loved Oscar taking in Angela at the end. So sweet.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

Free Kindle Book Beet This: An Unofficial Schrute Farms Cookbook



> Settle in for a stay at Schrute Farms Bed & Breakfast with this hilarious unofficial cookbook featuring rustic, beet-heavy recipes that Mental Floss calls, "the perfect treat for any mega fans of The Office"
> 
> Ask Yourself, "What Wouldn't an Idiot Make for Dinner?" The answer is exactly what you will find in this cookbook. With Beet This, you can make your next meal in true Schrute-Farms style with recipes that are equal parts rustic and merciless. Straight from Honesdale (the Keystone State's culinary mecca) this cookbook is packed with old and hearty, Pennsylvania-inspired recipes that would earn Dwight's perfectenschlag stamp of approval, including:
> 
> ...


----------

